# [Question] LG Lucid



## numbroino21 (Nov 27, 2011)

Does anybody know if there will be anyone working on this phone. My son just got one and I would like to show him what android is all about. 
I did find a one click root, but no recovery or any rims.
Thanks in advance.
Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thisjustin (Aug 27, 2011)

Over at android forums they are working on it heres a link for cwm recovery that was just released: http://androidforums.com/lucid-all-things-root/540001-clockwork-recovery-5-5-0-4-a.html#post4303899


----------



## numbroino21 (Nov 27, 2011)

Thank you

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## UrbanBounca (Aug 9, 2011)

I recently bought a Lucid, also. It would be nice to have some development, but when I bought this phone, I knew there wouldn't be much. It's just a nice, cheap phone.


----------



## thisjustin (Aug 27, 2011)

UrbanBounca said:


> I recently bought a Lucid, also. It would be nice to have some development, but when I bought this phone, I knew there wouldn't be much. It's just a nice, cheap phone.


 I am actually quite impressed with the performance of this device so far.


----------



## avelis26 (May 12, 2012)

thisjustin said:


> I am actually quite impressed with the performance of this device so far.


Except the battery life right lol. I get MAX 3 hours if use from this thing (granted that's constant use)

Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sambena (May 27, 2012)

@avelis26 3 hour battery life seems kindof low, you must be running tons of aps and downloading on Lte the whole time.
Are you using foxfi or some other kind of teathering app?

I seems to get about 4 hours with high use (lte), with wifi, I can extend that to 6 hours and if im just using it as a phone (thats why we have the phone in the first place right?) I can get 8-10 hours of life. thats mainly standby and texting with intermittent phone calls throughout the day.


----------



## avelis26 (May 12, 2012)

Nope. I'm talking stock phone no extra apps just web browsing and texting with screen brightness on auto. Like I said, that is constant use on a bus with no breaks. 3 hours if I'm lucky going from Seattle to Tacoma. Major 4g Let area. I know it has to do with LTE because if I turn off data and just SMS for 3 hours my battery is still at 47%

Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T3viin (Jun 10, 2011)

Seriously why isnt anyone working on this phone.. its got better specs than the freaking ally.. and is ics ready..







.. atleast cyanogenmod or something please


----------



## Xeno Templar (Nov 29, 2011)

Sorry if this is kind of off topic but I figured it was in regards to the Lucid so why not
I just got one, rooted it & have CwM but the problem is that I want to put the Broken Out Connect ROM on it (as its, so far, the only custom ROM said to be compatible with the Lucid) but my Lucid didn't come with an SD card, yet, in Root Explorer, the internal storage is still considered SD, so is there any way to make CwM substitute internal as SD so I could go about installing the zip?
I could not find an Odin version of the BOC ROM otherwise I'd be good to go.
I haven't been on for a while because I lost everything, my girl cheated on me with my best friend & had me put in jail giving them time to move & get rid of all my things (XBox 360, laptop, SGS I, clothes & all other little positions) so I'm starting over now.
The in advance


----------



## sherlockpwnz (Nov 24, 2012)

I don't believe that odin works with the lg lucid plugged in. I haven't gotten it to work anyway.


----------

